# Golf 6



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

is comming next year... (this thread is on request for ResB


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Not exactly a design classic.

Could probably make a good game of 'Spot the Difference'


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

But this car is cheaper to build, so they can make more profit.....instead of the expensive golf 5.

a Audi A3 with exclusive materials, was cheaper to build than the golf 5. 
Therefore there is an much more earlyier Golf 6 on role...


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

So you buy a still expensive car, and VW make more profit.

You can be sure with VW that they would never do anything for the benefit of the UK consumer.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Found these...I actually like it if it turns out like these...hate the wheels tho'


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Rebel said:


>


So the guy driving the "test mule" still prefers the Mk1! :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

M T Pickering said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I'm with him :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I best all the other volume manufacturers are pissing themselves laughing at that utter crap. Hell its boring in MK5 form, but that is just hyundia boring.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I best all the other volume manufacturers are pissing themselves laughing at that utter crap.


and it still gets hotter engines than the TT...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

but it hasn't got anything.

You should know this, you've read the postings with the TT having every engine possible, no point guessing what it will or wont have. However no doubt any engine that DOES appears in the golf will appear in the TT as well as everything else.

As said, the only reason for the 6 is to make it still cheaper, nothing more. The engines will be carried over for the near future.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> The engines will be carried over for the near future.


likely, but it seems to me that the golf will be the first one to get them and the TT will follow some time later. it's like a love child and it's mediocre sister, who only gets what the first born doesn't need anymore.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure i agree, the seat shite has a bigger engine than the golf and TT. A4 has a bigger T too.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

hm? the golf 6 will most likely be the first one to get the 3.6l engine in that platform. not quite sure how seat fits in there.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I meant the larger bhp versions of the 20T. Golf already has the 230bhp version, Snore3 has a 265 version.

AUK told me the 3.6 is not in the frame for the TT for the next 12months, but cant say if it will or wont 'ever' appear.

More i think about the TT its just a cop out in every shape and form. The just want something that looks nice and have the R8 as a shown piece.


----------



## TTurbine (Oct 4, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I meant the larger bhp versions of the 20T. Golf already has the 230bhp version, Snore3 has a 265 version.
> 
> AUK told me the 3.6 is not in the frame for the TT for the next 12months, but cant say if it will or wont 'ever' appear.
> 
> More i think about the TT its just a cop out in every shape and form. The just want something that looks nice and have the R8 as a shown piece.


Cos you'd know right.............. [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Surely the engines offered in any range will be based on several criteria, for example, what people expect in that vehicles market sector and what the competition does. In reality the very small range of competition for the TT is dictated to by the TT and none of them offer substantially superior power units. Therefore the onus is not on Audi to improve their offer, but for the competition to catch up. If Alfa or Porsche start using near 4.0 Litre powerplants in their equivalent models then Audi may introduce the 3.6. Otherwise why bother?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

ag said:


> In reality the very small range of competition for the TT is dictated to by the TT and none of them offer substantially superior power units.


and why don't Cayman S, Z4M and 350Z count?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

der_horst said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > In reality the very small range of competition for the TT is dictated to by the TT and none of them offer substantially superior power units.
> ...


The base Z4 Coupe has a 3.0 6-pot engine with 265bhp against the TT 2.0T with 200. The Z4M has the 3.2 M 6-pot with 343bhp against the 250bhp from the 3.2 6-pot TT.

Rumours say that the next gen Z4 (you have to remember that the current Z4 is already an old car) will have the 3.0 6-pot bi-turbo engine with 306bhp available in standard guise and the M version will come out with the new M V8 with 414bhp that is actually about 60Kg lighter than the current 3.2 M engine.

So there you go why Audi should perhaps bring out some more powerful models for the TT.


----------

